# Keeper needed for west coast



## Barcafan (Aug 7, 2018)

we are playing top bracket this weekend in Irvine our keeper is out of town we could use a 2002,0r 2001 keeper . Please call me if interested.714-316/6702


----------



## Barcafan (Aug 8, 2018)

We are playing in the 99 age group could use a keeper that is 02/01 /2000/ or 99


----------

